
Scalia, the Role of the Judiciary and the Sorry State of Our Public Dialogue - xwowsersx
https://medium.com/@levinotik/scalia-the-role-of-the-judiciary-and-the-sorry-state-of-our-public-dialogue-3f9f8a8d1030
======
chmaynard
I don’t know anything about Scalia's “internally consistent” view of
constitutional law or his brilliant legal scholarship, and I’m not really
interested. I’ll leave that discussion to others.

However, I will never forget how Scalia demeaned and disrespected the other
Supreme Court justices after the gay marriage decision. In my view, his
behavior was appalling and unforgivable. It exposed him as a legal bigot.

